# Lohnt sich im Mai noch die Anwenung v. Pechnelkenextrakt zur Pflanzenstärkung bei der Tomate?



## StefanRP (25. Mai 2015)

Schönen Pfingstmontag,

im Internet bin ich im Themengebiet "Pflanzenstärkug" auf die __ Pechnelke gestossen.

Diese soll angeblich alleine durch ihre Anwesenheit eine vitalisierende und krankheitsvorbeugende Wirkung auf die umliegenden Pflanzen ausüben.

Auch die Möglichekeit eines hergestellten Extrakts wird über die Pflanze gesprüht oder gegossen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung zu dem Thema gemacht u. lohnt die Anwenung jetzt noch ? 
Meine Tomatenpflanzen sind zwischen 20 und 90 cm groß.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Mai 2015)

Hi Stefan,

das mit der __ Pechnelke höre ich zum erstenmal, danke für den Tipp.
Ich finde, Tomaten durch Mischkultur und / oder Extrakte zu stärken lohnt sich die ganze Saison. Gerade, wenn man sie in "schwierigem" Klima stehen hat oder der Standort nicht 100 % ig optimal ist, was wohl auf viele Ecken in D zutrifft. Nix ist übler, als grüne Tomaten noternten zu müssen, weil die Braunfäule über sie herfällt.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr zwar keine Pechnelke, aber andere Pflanzen, die günstig auf Tomaten wirken zusammen mit den Tomaten auf dem Beet, habe öfters mit verdünnter Brennesseljauche oder Jauche aus den ausgegeizten Tomatentrieben gegossen, verdächtig aussehende Blätter gleich entfernt, und hatte massenhaft Tomaten bis in den Oktober.
Tomatenstärkung lohnt also immer, solange die Pflanze am leben ist.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Mai 2015)

Hübsche Pflanze, die __ Pechnelke.
Da sie magere Böden bevorzugt, würde sie der stark zehrenden Tomate auch nicht die Nährstoffe wegkonkurrieren. Ob sie das ständige Gießen verträgt, käme auf einen Versuch an. Nur gesunde starke Pflanzen entwickeln m. M. n. genug Schutzwirkung.
Pflanzen dünsten manche Inhaltsstoffe über die Blätter und Blüten aus oder geben sie über die Wurzeln ab. Deswegen haben manche schädlingsabwehrende Wirkung und deswegen - weil benachbarte Pflanzen die Stoffe aufnehmen können -  gibt es die berühmten "guten und schlechten Nachbarn". Nicht jeder kann mit jedem, aber manche stärken sich gegenseitig.

Speziell Grauschimmel gilt als Schwächeparasit, von daher ist die erste Abwehr gegen Grauschimmel, die gefährdeten Pflanzen gesund zu ernähren, aber nicht überdüngen (wobei Tomaten sehr hungrige Jauchevertilger sind) und vorsichtig gießen, dass die Blätter nicht nass werden, vor Regen schützen und resistente Sorten pflanzen. In "guten Pilzjahren" lohnt aber eine entsprechende extra Pflanzenstärkung ganz bestimmt.
Mehltau bevorzugt übrigens feucht-warmes Klima, dessen große Zeit kommt erst noch. Und die Inhaltsstoffe des Pechnelkenextrakts klingen schon überzeugend.
Ich glaube, ich probier das mal mit den Pflänzchen.


----------



## Mario09 (26. Mai 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Mehltau bevorzugt übrigens feucht-warmes Klima, dessen große Zeit kommt erst noch. Und die Inhaltsstoffe des Pechnelkenextrakts klingen schon überzeugend.
> Ich glaube, ich probier das mal mit den Pflänzchen.



der falsche mehltau mag es feucht bei dem wetter gerade haben wir falsche mehltau zeit sozusagen , der echte mehltau mag es eher trocken und warm


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Mai 2015)

arrgh. Die zwei sind wie rechts und links, ich verwechsel das ständig


----------



## Mario09 (26. Mai 2015)




----------

